# CostCentral, ErwinComp, Hp Small Business...Etc



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Lets Get some Status Updates, Whats going on with your Touchpad, is it travelling or is it home safely with you


----------



## linuxchris (Aug 26, 2011)

I got my order confirmation e-mail today with a receipt from the HP SMB site. I ordered my 32 GB on Sunday afternoon. They dropped the shipping charges and upped the delivery type to FedEX Overnight but the ship date is the 6th of September. Sigh. Well, at least my order has been processed and I am actually getting one!



ericerk said:


> Lets Get some Status Updates, Whats going on with your Touchpad, is it travelling or is it home safely with you


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

linuxchris said:



> I got my order confirmation e-mail today with a receipt from the HP SMB site. I ordered my 32 GB on Sunday afternoon. They dropped the shipping charges and upped the delivery type to FedEX Overnight but the ship date is the 6th of September. Sigh. Well, at least my order has been processed and I am actually getting one!


Sounds good, i did the same thing from smb, but so far nothing


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got a confirmation from HP SMB this evening as well. Still no tracking number but at least I know it's coming.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lentm (Aug 25, 2011)

linuxchris said:


> I got my order confirmation e-mail today with a receipt from the HP SMB site. I ordered my 32 GB on Sunday afternoon. They dropped the shipping charges and upped the delivery type to FedEX Overnight but the ship date is the 6th of September. Sigh. Well, at least my order has been processed and I am actually getting one!


i ordered 16gb one at around 2 am on Sunday and 32gb one at night on same day. I was lucky because i woke up in the morning and added 32 gb one to my cart.
After I came back home, it was still there and i decided to order one more.
I got my order confirmation email on Aug, 22nd from HP SMB site.
On order status, both of them will be shipped on Aug, 27th and delivered by 30th. Hopefully it comes earlier than this date!


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Erwincomp.com canceled my order today.. Still no touchpad for me


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! Hp smb seems to just be all over the place with their orders!


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Erwincomp canceled mine

Msg me if you are selling any


----------



## Dingosaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

I ended up having cancelled orders from onsale, B&N, ErwinComp and HP SMB.

Ended up buying a 32gb off of CL yesterday because I'm just too damn impatient. I figure with tax, shipping, my time finding one, I'm ok paying the $45 surcharge.

I have it now, and am incredibly excited for the possibility of Android being ported over since I've just recently sold my Nook Color.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Still no cancellation from Erwin here. Maybe I got it in on time...


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Dingosaurus said:


> I ended up having cancelled orders from onsale, B&N, ErwinComp and HP SMB.
> 
> Ended up buying a 32gb off of CL yesterday because I'm just too damn impatient. I figure with tax, shipping, my time finding one, I'm ok paying the $45 surcharge.


Yea that's one thing people sometimes don't put together..once you drive around town (or multiple towns) wasting time and gas trying to hunt one down you really aren't saving that much money. You might as well just give in and pay $50-$100 more by buying one on craigslist and save yourself some sanity.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Still no cancellation from Erwin here. Maybe I got it in on time...


I haven't gotten canceled yet either from Erwin. Keeping my fingers crossed. What is CL I'm getting pretty desperate. Got Hosed at B&N and now its not looking so good at Erwin. I been calling for 2 days and all I get is Busy signal.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

LingK said:


> I haven't gotten canceled yet either from Erwin. Keeping my fingers crossed. What is CL I'm getting pretty desperate. Got Hosed at B&N and now its not looking so good at Erwin. I been calling for 2 days and all I get is Busy signal.


CL = craigslist.org


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

thewhiteboy said:


> CL = craigslist.org


Ah Thanks. I'm not tired at all.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

At this point i am also confused, i order from cc and hp smb, neither have give me tracking info, maybe it'll show up on my door step like a little present...


----------



## adelmundo (Aug 23, 2011)

I had orders cancelled from B&N, Insight, and Erwincomp. I am picking one up from a coworker of mine who decided not to keep his since he already has an iPad and is not very tech savvy. I am buying his 32GB for what he paid for it $149.99 + CA tax.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

adelmundo said:


> I had orders cancelled from B&N, Insight, and Erwincomp. I am picking one up from a coworker of mine who decided not to keep his since he already has an iPad and is not very tech savvy. I am buying his 32GB for what he paid for it $149.99 + CA tax.


Cali, or Canada?


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

just got the Erwin hold lifted from my bank account. NOT GOOD.


----------



## andreiantal (Jul 25, 2011)

LingK said:


> just got the Erwin hold lifted from my bank account. NOT GOOD.


Same here 

GC FE 1.9.1 0.13.3 EP1Q


----------



## perimbean (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh well, I had orders cancelled from B&N, Insight, Erwincomp, OnSale and Amazon.

If anyone has got 1 or 2 units to let go, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

perimbean said:


> Oh well, I had orders cancelled from B&N, Insight, Erwincomp, OnSale and Amazon.
> 
> If anyone has got 1 or 2 units to let go, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Man, i'm so sorry :/


----------



## mikeypom (Jul 11, 2011)

As soon as I complained to Google about the lack of reponse from Erwin my order was cancelled. Got one off ebay abd probably paid too much but I was wasting too much time looking for one.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Hp smb just confirmed my oreder!! :ddd


----------



## DTCBob (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Hp smb just confirmed my oreder!! :ddd


Instead of cancelling the original orders they oversold, they started filling them with the last stock they just received. After they fill all those orders they are going to sell the remaining, if any, on their site. They said it wouldnt be over the weekend though. But cant trust tem sometimes


----------



## Dingosaurus (Aug 22, 2011)

mikeypom said:


> As soon as I complained to Google about the lack of reponse from Erwin my order was cancelled. Got one off ebay abd probably paid too much but I was wasting too much time looking for one.


I completely feel your pain. The bright side is that now you don't have to worry about hardware anymore, and if you're lucky and can find another during the HP firesale that will likely be sometime next week, you can either keep it as a backup or sell it locally?

That's what I'm planning at least. @BrynaAtHP said something about not having the sale over the weekend, I'm going to take a break from reading/upkeep and just tinker with my TP.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Hp smb just confirmed my oreder!! :ddd


Are you talking about confirmation beyond the original order confirmation? I received order confirmation on Saturday shortly after I ordered from SMB but nothing since. Curious if you had received something else or if you were still waiting on order confirmation period.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

shane369 said:


> Are you talking about confirmation beyond the original order confirmation? I received order confirmation on Saturday shortly after I ordered from SMB but nothing since. Curious if you had received something else or if you were still waiting on order confirmation period.


 i'll show you what they sent meh!! 

```
<br />
				<br />
<br />
<br />
Hewlett-Packard receipt of ----------- ordered on 08/23/2011<br />
Thank you for choosing Hewlett-Packard Company as your provider. Below are the details of your recent purchase. To check the status of your order online, please refer to the order status  link on our website.<br />
<br />
** Please do not respond to this email, as emails sent to this mailbox are not monitored. <br />
** If you have questions, please contact your Client Service or Sales Representative at 866-625-0759. A subsequent shipping confirmation email will be sent at the time your order ships.
```
And more recently costcentral 

```
<br />
We would like to thank you for your recent order of an HP TouchPad and/or accessories.<br />
<br />
Cost Central, as well as many other retailers, have been inundated with orders for the HP TouchPad and accessories.  We are working to process and ship these orders as fast as we are able and as fast as HP releases stock to us to fill these orders.<br />
<br />
Unfortunately, we are not able to tell you exactly when your order will ship. However once your order has been processed and shipped, you will automatically receive an email with tracking information.  If we should encounter an issue with your order, you will be contacted directly.<br />
<br />
We do apologize for the delay and rest assured your order will be filled as soon as possible and that your credit card will not be charged until your order is ready to ship.  Please note that if your order was placed with Google Checkout; Google may have placed a hold on your account but we will not charge your order until it is ready to ship.<br />
<br />
We appreciate your business and your patience while we work to process and fill every customers order.<br />
<br />
The CostCentral.com Team<br />
```


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i'll show you what they sent meh!!
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


Ok, the email from HP is the one that I received on Saturday. Nothing since!!


----------



## x-kid (Jul 15, 2011)

I got my tracking number for my white 64GB today from costcentral. I should have it by 9/1


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

x-kid said:


> I got my tracking number for my white 64GB today from costcentral. I should have it by 9/1


How much was it?


----------



## x-kid (Jul 15, 2011)

it was $250+$10.53 shipping so the total was $260.53. They supposedly had 200 of them. which sold out quickly.


----------



## bigolac (Aug 20, 2011)

I received mine this afternoon - I ordered a week ago this evening - not to bad!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

x-kid said:


> it was $250+$10.53 shipping so the total was $260.53. They supposedly had 200 of them. which sold out quickly.


 Nice


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

bigolac said:


> I received mine this afternoon - I ordered a week ago this evening - not to bad!


Damn :/ Actually i bought mine sunday so... hopefully tommorow


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Cost Central ordered sun night of the 21st - still waiting on touchpad im order number 527xxx 16gb

though i ordered the HP case days later, got that today? yaaay, atleast leaves hope that im getting it~! right>?


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

I just got off the phone with CostCentral. I ordered a Touchstone charging dock on Saturday, which shipped today... 
When I asked how likely it would be that I would receive the TouchPad--The CSR said they have not cancelled any orders.... yet, and are still working on processing the orders from last week.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Taylored said:


> I just got off the phone with CostCentral. I ordered a Touchstone charging dock on Saturday, which shipped today...
> When I asked how likely it would be that I would receive the TouchPad--The CSR said they have not cancelled any orders.... yet, and are still working on processing the orders from last week.


What order number are you?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> What order number are you?


I still haven't received either of mine


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> What order number are you?


I am not comfortable posting my order # on a public forum, but I ordered at about 10PM EST on the 21st.... to give you a rough estimate it was #531XXX, so about 4k after you.... meaning I bet my order gets cancelled before yours.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Taylored said:


> I am not comfortable posting my order # on a public forum, but I ordered at about 10PM EST on the 21st.... to give you a rough estimate it was #531XXX, so about 4k after you.... meaning I bet my order gets cancelled before yours.


thanx man, i meant just the first three.... i hope not... my case and cradle would be useless! i have daith in Cost Central


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

shane369 said:


> Ok, the email from HP is the one that I received on Saturday. Nothing since!!


i called them today, they said 3 to 6 weeks from today :/


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i called them today, they said 3 to 6 weeks from today :/


This was posted in Facebook HP TouchPad
Ok here it is from hp:
HP Touchpad Some news from HP ..... HP SMB (Small and medium buiness) is trying to fulfill *orders that were placed before August 22nd 4 am CT. Expect an email in 48 hours if you made the cut off and shipping will be few weeks out. Just FYI and goodluck.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> This was posted in Facebook HP TouchPad
> Ok here it is from hp:
> HP Touchpad Some news from HP ..... HP SMB (Small and medium buiness) is trying to fulfill *orders that were placed before August 22nd 4 am CT. Expect an email in 48 hours if you made the cut off and shipping will be few weeks out. Just FYI and goodluck.


The guy said that mine is Secured


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> thanx man, i meant just the first three.... i hope not... my case and cradle would be useless! i have daith in Cost Central


I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
CC had about 7k units. Assuming they are shipping 1k a week(which seems to be the case)--yours will ship next week, and I should receive mine some time after HP ships the units their mfg partners are currently producing...


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Taylored said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> CC had about 7k units. Assuming they are shipping 1k a week(which seems to be the case)--yours will ship next week, and I should receive mine some time after HP ships the units their mfg partners are currently producing...


we both have our fingers crossed, im just trying to keep the sme on my face as cover..lol


----------



## TheManOTheHour (Aug 23, 2011)

Still waiting for mine to ship from HP SMB. I'm kind of banking on it being a few more weeks before it actually shows up.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

TheManOTheHour said:


> Still waiting for mine to ship from HP SMB. I'm kind of banking on it being a few more weeks before it actually shows up.


3-6 weeks...


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> we both have our fingers crossed, im just trying to keep the sme on my face as cover..lol


Any news from CC?


----------



## cfx (Sep 12, 2011)

Taylored said:


> Any news from CC?


I received my 32g Touchpad from CostCentral on Wednesday, 09/07/2011 at 10:26 A.M. via UPS

C..


----------



## dcb (Sep 10, 2011)

cfx said:


> I received my 32g Touchpad from CostCentral on Wednesday, 09/07/2011 at 10:26 A.M. via UPS
> 
> C..


What were the first digits of you order #, For ex. 539xxx

Thanks


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Taylored said:


> Any news from CC?


Nothing yet... maybe this week or next... i think alot also depend on the supplies owed to all dist. from HP themselves... seemed they had more 32gb on hand??



cfx said:


> I received my 32g Touchpad from CostCentral on Wednesday, 09/07/2011 at 10:26 A.M. via UPS
> 
> C..


whats the first three of your order number>?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> whats the first three of your order number>?


I second that , all i got from them was its coming soon? While hp makes me lol, they're like wait 2 months... 
me O________O what


----------



## cfx (Sep 12, 2011)

dcb said:


> what were the first digits of you order #, for ex. 539xxx
> 
> thanks


527xxx

c..


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

cfx said:


> 527xxx
> 
> c..


Nice Nice, That means they're actually doing something!!! Lol i'm 528 , How Small Minded of me xDD!!


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

cfx said:


> 527xxx
> 
> c..


im also 527,xxx but a 16gb wonder if that effects things, but still nothing... but if does happen thats within the 1-3 weeks, actually the 2nd week


----------



## cfx (Sep 12, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> im also 527,xxx but a 16gb wonder if that effects things, but still nothing... but if does happen thats within the 1-3 weeks, actually the 2nd week


I don't know if anyone who ordered from CC has looked at this thread or not, but it has estimates based on reported orders and at time of ordering stock availabilty.

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3226872

I followed the thread while my order was processing, until it shipped and was received and it seems the thread is pretty ontrack with it's estimates.

Hope this might help some of the people who ordered from CC and weren't aware of the thread.

C..


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> im also 527,xxx but a 16gb wonder if that effects things, but still nothing... but if does happen thats within the 1-3 weeks, actually the 2nd week


 Snap i'm 16 too, they had more 32gb's because the website was failing that day so you could only get the 16's


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Snap i'm 16 too, they had more 32gb's because the website was failing that day so you could only get the 16's


yeah according to that thread looks like within this week or next i should have my shipped. wohoo!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> yeah according to that thread looks like within this week or next i should have my shipped. wohoo!


And you're 527 x? Cuz I'm 528, it would be nice to get some eta Maybe i'll cancel my 32,

ALSO, They said once you've been charged that means it shipped


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> And you're 527 x? Cuz I'm 528, it would be nice to get some eta Maybe i'll cancel my 32,
> 
> ALSO, They said once you've been charged that means it shipped


Yeah im 527,2xx

but i just saw this on slickdeals forum
08:28 PM - 528,2xx whynot7474 (1x16GB, UPS Tracking # Received, Credit Card Pending Charge)

nothing yet on my end )=


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> Yeah im 527,2xx
> 
> but i just saw this on slickdeals forum
> 08:28 PM - 528,2xx whynot7474 (1x16GB, UPS Tracking # Received, Credit Card Pending Charge)
> ...


I'm 528,5 nothing here Only pending charge from hp


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I'm 528,5 nothing here Only pending charge from hp


i dont even have that?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> i dont even have that?


You should message them, Be like Where's my touchpad... You'll see what they answer...


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> You should message them, Be like Where's my touchpad... You'll see what they answer...


i just read through the slick deals forum... looks like the broke the order numbers into blocks. person A 525-527,999, person B 528-530,999, person C 531+ you get the picture should be soon


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> i just read through the slick deals forum... looks like the broke the order numbers into blocks. person A 525-527,999, person B 528-530,999, person C 531+ you get the picture should be soon


Confirm ASAP once they charge you!!


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ordered mine (16gb) from Cost Central # 529*** on 8/22 nothing yet. They've charged my card so according to them i should get it. They keep telling me that their trying there best blah blah blah.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> Ordered mine (16gb) from Cost Central # 529*** on 8/22 nothing yet. They've charged my card so according to them i should get it. They keep telling me that their trying there best blah blah blah.


When did they charge you!!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Hp Took Off the authurization.... Maybe they'll actually charge me??


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

ericerk said:


> When did they charge you!!!


At the time i ordered it i used Google Checkout


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> At the time i ordered it i used Google Checkout


Has the money gone from ur account??


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Has the money gone from ur account??


Yes, i email them once a week and they keep telling me the same thing, "We are working on it so many people ordered blah blah blah..." I havent had time to actually call and talk to them because i am not home when the live support is online because i have football after school and never get home til after 7.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> Yes, i email them once a week and they keep telling me the same thing, "We are working on it so many people ordered blah blah blah..." I havent had time to actually call and talk to them because i am not home when the live support is online because i have football after school and never get home til after 7.


They're never online any more!! Keep me update when you get it plz


----------



## lightning413 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just received a tracking # for my order (#528***).
The interesting part is I ordered 1 32gb and 1 16gb and they only shipped the 32gb.
A well, at least I'm getting something.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

lightning413 said:


> I just received a tracking # for my order (#528***).
> The interesting part is I ordered 1 32gb and 1 16gb and they only shipped the 32gb.
> A well, at least I'm getting something.


seems like only 32gb orders are getting filled? i guess their waiting for more 16gb to land?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> seems like only 32gb orders are getting filled? i guess their waiting for more 16gb to land?


Seriously this pisses me off, 99% of us were aim for the 32, but the website was slow and redirected us to the 16... and now no one got, or is getting the 16's...


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Seriously this pisses me off, 99% of us were aim for the 32, but the website was slow and redirected us to the 16... and now no one got, or is getting the 16's...


Hopefully Not a waste and going on eBay soon :erm:

View attachment 2853


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> Hopefully Not a waste and going on eBay soon :erm:
> 
> View attachment 4172


They'll actually ship it... Thats not my concern


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> Hopefully Not a waste and going on eBay soon :erm:
> 
> View attachment 4172


Whoa rocking the old as printer...and is that a BoomBox on the floor??!?!?! Way to keep it old school...


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> Whoa rocking the old as printer...and is that a BoomBox on the floor??!?!?! Way to keep it old school...


printer purchased in like 02' LOL!!!! they were so new and cool then! COLOR COPIES!!!!!! :grin3:

oh that Aiwa has been around since like 1999...

good eye man!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> printer purchased in like 02' LOL!!!! they were so new and cool then! COLOR COPIES!!!!!! :grin3:
> 
> oh that Aiwa has been around since like 1999...
> 
> good eye man!


Lolzyz that actually a trip the way tech has evolved in ten years


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

well looks like ill be getting my onsale 32gb way before my 16gb from Cost Central! from the onsale cancellation re-order validation process. just made it too....


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> well looks like ill be getting my onsale 32gb way before my 16gb from Cost Central! from the onsale cancellation re-order validation process. just made it too....


Cost Central Stopped replying to emails.... They're really starting to piss me off


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Cost Central Stopped replying to emails.... They're really starting to piss me off


i gave up caring.... nothing i can do. Like you stated, they have no answers and give no answers..... when it comes it comes, supoosedly will all be getting them so will see in the long run.

I will never purchase another item from costcentral either, just for the cop out on updating us with an info, even if the update is nothing new. "hey guys we are still processing these orders, we can only handle x per week/ or Units are on there way but have not arrived and we do not get guaranteed delivery dates, ****ing something! JEEEZ


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> i gave up caring.... nothing i can do. Like you stated, they have no answers and give no answers..... when it comes it comes, supoosedly will all be getting them so will see in the long run.
> 
> I will never purchase another item from costcentral either, just for the cop out on updating us with an info, even if the update is nothing new. "hey guys we are still processing these orders, we can only handle x per week/ or Units are on there way but have not arrived and we do not get guaranteed delivery dates, ****ing something! JEEEZ


Yeah B-tching and moaning probably won't help (As fun as it may be )... i just don't want to get the touchpad after ice cream sandwich is out, i wanna be there for the initial boot of cm7, to say i was an early adopter, honestly my biggest fear right now is that both hp and costcentral are gonna just say sorry we ran out... but thanks for trying


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

well my onsale cancellation/ re-installation blah blah..... shipped! will have it friday! pphew... all these accessories i got nervous, now they got a use!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> well my onsale cancellation/ re-installation blah blah..... shipped! will have it friday! pphew... all these accessories i got nervous, now they got a use!


Congrats


----------

